# Thanks To The Rally Organisers



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I normally stay at home when the school holidays occur to avoid crowded roads/campsites/attractions but spurred on by some fine weather a few weeks ago I weakened in my resolve and booked up the rally with Lin down near Redruth. 

In fact lots of boxes were ticked. Cornwall, family, rally, Easter and on the way home, Shepton Mallet show. Two weeks away not listening to the little darlings next door running up and down the stairs all day. Excellent.

The weather was variable but mostly dry during the day which is about as much as you can ask of April. The marshals were great and put a lot of effort into organisation and keeping things running smoothly. Hand made Easter gifts, Cornish pasties, takeaway food runs, drinks and nibbles, cat-burgling demonstrations, meeting other site members face-to-face to name just a few of the (sometimes unscheduled) delights. 

So a big thank you to all you guys and gals who make the effort and give up time to run the rallies and a particular thank you to Lins and LadyJ (and your other halves) it was all very much appreciated. Nice to meet Nuke, too (and thanks for sponsoring the gathering on Saturday).

Bryan


----------

